# swollen feet and crusty nose



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Treacle has had a sore foot, he wasnt walking on it at all at first and he was limping didnt know what was wrong so I took him to the vets and she said it looked like he'd got caught on something and it may have stopped the blood flow so she gave him a jab to take swelling down and after she examined him pulling his leg out etc he was walking on it again. this was saturday. I've kept on checking him since then and hes still walking on it but it looks slightly twisted to an angle :S also I've noticed that all his other feet look like they're very swollen now and I'm not sure if it just because he's quite chubby or if there is something wrong. Only I never noticed them being as big as they are now, they are actually quite purple. 
Has any1 else had a chubby mouse that would know if this is okay or not?:S I'm just really worried about him.
Also I've just been checking him today and he has got a brown crusty lump on his nose? Not sure what this is.
help please!!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

this lump on his nose has gone now as I wiped his nose and it just came off but his nose looks a bit red and sore. 
Was wondering if mice can get cold sores? as this is what it very much looked like lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya,

if his nose is sore and had a scab he might just of caught himself with his claw while he was washing? id keep an eye on it though.
also if i looks really sore, i know u can use savlon on mice but im not sure i would if i didnt know what had caused it.
as for his feet, i cant really think of anything? u havnt changed bedding or anything that he could be allergic to?

leigh xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you treated him for mites since you took him home? if not do it just in case I can not remember when I did him but it wasnt long ago but I think he will be due I do them every 6-8 wks  It could be why he is a bit scaby.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay will do. not sure how many packets to buy now I have so many mice ! lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> Have you treated him for mites since you took him home? if not do it just in case I can not remember when I did him but it wasnt long ago but I think he will be due I do them every 6-8 wks  It could be why he is a bit scaby.


There's no need to treat mice every 6-8 weeks for mites! If you have new stock in then you _may _want to spray them to be sure they're not bringing anything in, but other than that you need only treat if you see signs of infestation. You can't prevent mites with drugs, only kill them off when they exist...


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure I was told to treat every 6-8 wks :? The only time I have had mites is when i hadnt done them this way, i dont get mites at all now  oh well


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If they get mites when not treated then you'd have to look for the cause, since you're only treating the symptom. If you keep them clean, not too hot or too damp then you'd also have to look into the source and storage of their bedding and food and any other animals you keep that might bring them in.


----------

